# Riding with Progressive/transition lenses



## mtbmonk (Jun 3, 2004)

Reach the point where I’m wearing progressive lenses.:madman: Don’t want to carry two pairs of glasses, one clear and one dark. So I’m thinking I'd like to get a good pair of riding glasses using progressive/transition lenses. Is anyone riding progressive/transition lenses that can offer any advice? What frames are you using? My Optometrist tells me with my prescription I’m looking at pretty flat lenses. Maybe Oakley Muffler style frames, a la Clark Kent!


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Check out safetyglassesusa.com.

They may have something that covers transition and progressive lens.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

I have no experience with prescription progressive lenses. However, the Oakley photochromics (I think is there term) work really well. I have found them to change relatively quickly (or more so than others I have used).


----------



## kdoggett (Apr 4, 2009)

*SportRx*

I have ridden with transition lenses for almost 3 years now and will never go back. Prior to that I rode with contact lenses and sunglasses, but the contacts gave me problems on long endurance rides, especially muddy, wet conditions. With the transition lenses I can ride through the night and no worries about changing glasses or lenses. I bought mine through www.sportrx.com. Kind of pricey, but great customer service. I have Rudy Project Horus frames to accommodate strong prescription, but for normal prescriptions there are many more to choose from. Good luck.


----------



## hernan1304 (Nov 6, 2011)

Stay away from Oakley transitions prescription sport lenses. I bought Oakley Jawbones with prescription, vented, transition lenses. The whole package was around $550.

The first go-around, I had three problems: the lens was too thick for the frame (even though my prescription is quite low), INSANE fogging, and stray reflections all over the place at night. The quality of the optics also left something to be desired. The transition was good, but not great. One tip that really helps is to leave them outside on a very sunny day for about 1/2 hour and then bring them inside, then repeat, so they get broken in.

In response to my problems with the first lenses, Oakley re-did the lenses using a different technique (laser or something, sorry can't remember), and the optics are MUCH better, the thickness is also reduced, and they applied Anti-reflective coating on both sides so the stray reflections are gone.

HOWEVER: the fogging is still a huge problem, even at 20+ mph, and they are not very hydrophobic -droplets get all over my lenses and stay put. Honestly, on a cold wet day I can't see anything. On a cold day that's not wet, I can see a bit more, but not as much as one would hope.

Oakley is out of solutions for me, and the eye store I bought it from is trying to figure out whether there's anything more that can be done (such as applying an aftermarket coating on top of Oakley's AR coating).

I can't treat them with the standard anti-fog solution that Oakley ships with their other lenses, because it would mess with the AR coating (so says the Oakley rep).

STAY AWAY. and if you choose not to stay away, at least go with a model that has more natural ventilation, such as the Radars.

I am extremely disappointed in mine. Turns out that transitions RX lenses represent a VERY small percentage of the lenses that Oakley make (probably because of the high cost, but I got my insurance to cover mine), so I've turned into a bit of a guinea pig.


----------



## kdoggett (Apr 4, 2009)

I forgot to mention if your prescription is strong you should specify aspheric lenses to ensure flatter, lighter and thinner lenses. Costs more but worth it.


----------

